# Hi from Western NC



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Nick!

I'm from Asheville, but no more.  There's plenty of beeks around up there. Hook up with your local club sometime and you'll find plenty I'm sure.

That's some fine country for bees, excellent honey to be gotten. No doubt you are going to love keeping the girls!

Welcome to the board!!

Steve


----------



## D's_Bees (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Steve. I know Asheville has quite a few folks that are into it. My friend lives about 30 minutes from me. I'm hoping there are others closer to me so I can go and check out their bees and maybe learn a thing or two.


----------



## Bodo (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome to the boards D. I'm from Sylva, NC. and hope to make it back soon.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

There was a breeder that lived up on cold mtn but he moved over the hill to TN last year. I'm sure he still has roots there but I don't know if he has kept any bees in the area?

Haven't heard from him in a while now, so I don't know what he's up to these days or where he's at.

Seems like I recall someone else joining the board recently that was out around Waynesville or Clyde? Maybe they will pipe up here soon and yaw can hook up.


----------



## D's_Bees (Apr 29, 2009)

ok, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Welcome Nick! I am a Methodist Minister and I go up to Lake Junaluska near Waynesville every year for some R&R. It is a beautiful area and if I were to retire anywhere other than here...that area where you live would be my choice. It looks to be excellent bee country...and I want to wish you the very best. I have been addicted to beekeeping for some time now, and wish the same for you. 

God bless and welcome!


----------

